# Mercury Quartet - 'Mercury Acoustic'



## NONCLASSICAL RECORDINGS

News on our forthcoming release on NONCLASSICAL, which is the debut
from The Mercury Quartet with an album entitled Mercury Acoustic
uniquely charting the fine-line between improvisation and composed
music, the Mercury Quartet comprises four rising stars of the UK's
contemporary music scene.

This will be the 8th release from the up and coming NONCLASSICAL
label and marks what a momentous way they have come and as with
previous Nonclassical releases, this release contains Remixes of the
original compositions from cutting-edge & underground Producers and
Composers, including Yesking, Gabriel Prokofiev, Monsieur Morphée,
Ruaidhri Mannion and Heavy Deviance. These genre-busting remixes use
only sounds taken from the master recordings.

Recently the album was previewed live at the Hoxton Bar & Kitchen, London to much praise.

I have uploaded a preview of a track called 'HammerCan' from the forthcoming album.

Listen here; http://www.nonclassical.co.uk/?p=731


----------

